# "Exotics"  partially down-Wed



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

Wed update:  Well, it worked all day Tuesday.  Now, it appears the login function has difficulties.  Which makes the "cart system" fail, sometimes.  

Solutions of sorts:  Cut and paste your cart into an email and send it to sales at exoticblanks period com (hopefully sending bots off the track)

OR send us an email with your phone number and we will call you for the order.

OR register for a new account, it appears this works--but you have to use a different email from the one that exotics already will recognize.

I'm sure you know we are working on a better solution.  Will keep you informed and thanks to those who have kept US informed!!!




They say, "Success breeds success!!!"  Well that is not always true.

Thanks, in great part to the folks on IAP, there are times Exotics has very high traffic.  We are happy to have built a popular "place to visit" with "cool toys" for turning pens.

Unfortunately, our web host possesses the "customer service skills" of a deaf elephant.  So, if you attempt to go to Exotics, you may not be able to access the site.  This morning they determined that our traffic was putting a strain on their server, so they "limited" the traffic.

Dean is furious, since he had this issue in May and resolved it---since then the webhost has NOT said anything and the "gas gauge of use" has been in the green. 

So, for the moment, I am explaining WHY exotics may not open for you.  I have spoken with the "no service" sales group and written an email to the owner of the site.  Before I publicly launch on a smear campaign, I want to give them a fair shot at rectifying this problem.

Stay tuned---but SORRY for the disruption at Exotics.  We hope we will be back to normal soon.

Ed & Dawn


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL I just sent a message to Dawn asking if there was a problem.  Thanks for the update.  I'll try again later, since so much traffic, hope theres stuff left when I get there.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! It has been a day or two since you posted anything about the site... I was wondering if you were still around or not!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the note and explaination.  Crap happens and it's even crappier when it's not your fault and when the people whose fault it is aren't doing anything about it.  Sorry to hear about your troubles, but I'm sure it will all get figured out soon.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Thanks for the heads up! It has been a day or two since you posted anything about the site... I was wondering if you were still around or not!


   Wish I could say the same for you.


----------



## Toni (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed~just woke up did i break exotics???


----------



## phillywood (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed, i am sorry to hear that you had trouble with your site I didn't know that there was a restrictions of how many clicks on your site, that sure sucks to me that you have to stop your growth.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Wish I could say the same for you.


 

Yeah it probably would make it easier on you if i weren't here to constantly complain about your infractions...

No worries. I have given up on that fight. I chalk it up to something similar to "Jordan's Rules" in the NBA when he played. I figure it's just a matter of time until the homepage reads:


"IAP--- Brought to you by Exoticblanks.com"... At least then everyone would understand why you get so much leeway when it comes to the rules!:biggrin:


----------



## animefan (Aug 16, 2010)

Man can electronics be a real pain sometimes.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Yeah it probably would make it easier on you if i weren't here to constantly complain about your infractions...
> 
> No worries. I have given up on that fight. I chalk it up to something similar to "Jordan's Rules" in the NBA when he played. I figure it's just a matter of time until the homepage reads:
> 
> ...




While I contribute what I can, I guess that is a higher probability than the chance we will read:

IAP---Brought to you by RAdams!!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a shame about your host Ed.  Thanks for letting us know.  Hope it works out.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow -- not only wasn't I able to access the site, I was _*FORBIDDEN*_!

"You are forbidden to enter this site."

And all I wanted to do was browse! Suppose they knew I was a voyeur?

Doug


----------



## glycerine (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Wish I could say the same for you.


 
Are you being sarcastic or do you and Ron just not get along?!?!?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, there's a good chance that this thread may get out of hand if we let it.  The open forum is no place for personal bickering.  Let's adhere to the acceptable use practice and ensure that we don't get this thread locked. 

Curtis has his hands full enough.  

Ron, if you have specific claims that Ed is violating either the Terms of Service or Acceptable Use Policy, use the yellow triangle to report the post to Curtis, citing which rule is being violated.  Otherwise, posts like that serve no use whatsoever.  

Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe everyone has a right to their opinion.  I also believe it's best to be silent when you have nothing constructive to say.

This time I subscribed to the philosophy of those who choose to slam my participation in this forum.  Constructive or not, just say it!!


----------



## Paladin (Aug 16, 2010)

*Slam?*



ed4copies said:


> those who choose to slam my participation in this forum. Constructive or not, just say it!!


 
I love your participation! For those that don't know, Ed not only sells stuff, he stands ready to help people, too. I have been turning pens for only 2 months, and have relied heavily on Ed and Dawn for help. Help that is way above and beyond what you expect just because he sells stuff. 

To Ed I say: CHEERS!


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 16, 2010)

Exotics....... Down????  im also getting a forbidden error  all i wanted to do was show a friend a few blanks yeesh what did i do


----------



## RAdams (Aug 16, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Ok, there's a good chance that this thread may get out of hand if we let it. The open forum is no place for personal bickering. Let's adhere to the acceptable use practice and ensure that we don't get this thread locked.
> 
> Curtis has his hands full enough.
> 
> ...


 

No, I don't have any problem with Ed..... on a personal level that is...

And for the record, I have reported the infractions, Listed numerous infractions, and quoted the rules that were broken. Due to "behind the scenes" drama, My reports were useless. 

I am all for people contributing, but sometimes it is nice to see someone contribute for the sake of contributing, as opposed to contributing to generate sales revenue, or site traffic.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 16, 2010)

RAdams said:


> No, I don't have any problem with Ed..... on a personal level that is...
> 
> And for the record, I have reported the infractions, Listed numerous infractions, and quoted the rules that were broken. Due to "behind the scenes" drama, My reports were useless.
> 
> I am all for people contributing, but sometimes it is nice to see someone contribute for the sake of contributing, as opposed to contributing to generate sales revenue, or site traffic.




Or maybe it is because your complaints are not valid.  Just a thought.

How's that RAK game of yours going?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 16, 2010)

Ron ---quick---two of the little Blue pills----then breath into the paper sack.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

*Amusing*



RAdams said:


> No, I don't have any problem with Ed..... on a personal level that is...
> 
> And for the record, I have reported the infractions, Listed numerous infractions, and quoted the rules that were broken. Due to "behind the scenes" drama, My reports were useless.
> 
> I am all for people contributing, but sometimes it is nice to see someone contribute for the sake of contributing, as opposed to contributing to generate sales revenue, or site traffic.




I am always amused by folks who are capable of "seeing in my soul" and can tell YOU what motivates ME!!!

There are a few such "visionaries" on the IAP.  It would be nice if you all spent your efforts guiding others on better ways to turn pens.  So far, I have seen no "youtubes" from these folks.    

Also interesting that they fail to mention the three years I was on IAP BEFORE Exotics existed.  Nor is there mention of the threads that bemoaned the lack of a "one-source" vendor--the threads that started Dawn and I thinking about FOUNDING Exotics.

So, these "relative newcomers" preach about my activities.  

I will no longer accept this crud.  Start showing us what YOU contribute!!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 16, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Or maybe it is because your complaints are not valid. Just a thought.
> 
> How's that RAK game of yours going?


 

I was going to argue with this statement, but you are actually correct. My complaints are valid inside the listed AUP and TOS, but like i mentioned earlier, Those rules don't seem to be applicable to everyone here. This is the primary reason i quit reporting the infractions. I guess every bar needs a rose peddler:biggrin:. I was just trying to give Ed a hard time originally... Guess i shoulda added a smiley. That probably would have kept him from shivving me, and etc. etc. 

The RAK game is going good i guess. I am working on several RAK contributions in my shop right now in fact!! One of them is about ready to come out of the pressure pot!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 16, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Ron ---quick---two of the little Blue pills----then breath into the paper sack.


 
Gary Max!  Call me slow, but I am just now realizing that you're back!  Welcome back...  I heard you were taking some time away.  Glad to see you came back to the IAP.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 16, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Gary Max! Call me slow, but I am just now realizing that you're back! Welcome back... I heard you were taking some time away. Glad to see you came back to the IAP.


 


OK---------your slow
Did you see the really cool decal pens I make???????
Remember this is a pen making site------:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

ackkkk!!!! I haven't even needed to order anything lately and I'm feeling the withdrawal already.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I was going to argue with this statement, but you are actually correct. My complaints are valid inside the listed AUP and TOS, but like i mentioned earlier, Those rules don't seem to be applicable to everyone here. This is the primary reason i quit reporting the infractions. I guess every bar needs a rose peddler:biggrin:. I was just trying to give Ed a hard time originally... Guess i shoulda added a smiley. That probably would have kept him from shivving me, and etc. etc.
> 
> The RAK game is going good i guess. I am working on several RAK contributions in my shop right now in fact!! One of them is about ready to come out of the pressure pot!




And every guy in prison "didn't do it!!"

That's why there is a judge--if your complaints were VALID, action would be taken--They are NOT.  I read the rules too--and I abide by them.

This thread was started to simply inform the membership (who care) that there was a reason they could not contact Exotics.  I had no intention of ENCOURAGING  folks to GO TO  a site that was DOWN because of TOO MUCH TRAFFIC!!  THINK ABOUT THAT!!!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I am always amused by folks who are capable of "seeing in my soul" and can tell YOU what motivates ME!!!
> 
> There are a few such "visionaries" on the IAP. It would be nice if you all spent your efforts guiding others on better ways to turn pens. So far, I have seen no "youtubes" from these folks.
> 
> ...


 



First, before i reply to the quote above........


I LOVE YOU GARY! Thank you for posting what you did, when and where you did! You are a good friend, and i appreciate you being there to "slow me down"! 


Now then... I don't claim to see into anyone's soul or whatever... But i do know how to search the boards. 

I spend a fair share of time "guiding" the "young" turners, and to be perfectly real about it... I never claimed to be the source for information on any topic related to penturning. I will be the first to mention that IAP is the source for 90% of my penturning knowledge. I am here to learn, and offer what little bit of assistance i can... when i can. 

BUT.. While we are on the topic of helping, I have posted several tutorials on different subjects and how i tackle these subjects. I even mention in at least one tutorial that my knowledge is cumulative of reading tons of tutorials, mostly right here on IAP. 

I would be totally glad to share my skills in the form of youtube videos. Unfortunately, I only have access to dialup internet. Have you ever tried to upload a video to the net on dialup? It simply doesn't work. 

And while we are on the subject of youtube videos, It was pretty sly how you just so happened to use a blank that is brand new to exotics, and of course you have to mention that fact, Even though it clearly states in the rules that you aren't supposed to use any sneaky advertising or marketing schemes.

I am in no way trying to discount the time you have put in. I am also in no way trying to say that exotics is a bad thing. Using these statements in your argument gives the impression that your Seniority gives you special allowances when it comes ot the rules. 


If YOU want to see what I contribute, search through my posts. In fact, I offer anyone to search through my posts to see what I contribute! You may be suprised!!

Now, I think i have met your challenge, and if you don't mind, I would like to challenge YOU. 

I shared my contributions gladly! Let's see a few contributions from you that are NOT a commercial for your website. Post any pens lately?? How about any Polls???


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ron - You are way off base here.  We have a Sheriff (Jeff) and a Deputy (Curtis). You are not the law, they are.  You may report things TO THEM and not here in the forum.  Once their decision is made, shut up about it.  You, like me, are a guest!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

Every time I post a pen, SOME people say its an ad.

Probably would surprise you to learn I don't have a lot of time for turning lately.  When I turn, it is usually a product I SELL.  You see, in order to sound "expert", I need to TURN the material.

So, you have outlined a "Catch 22".

Wanna see some pens, I have dozens here to photo--all the new stuff that just came from Italy--only way I can tell people how to turn it is to "do it myself'.

But then you will say I am advertising---so I am not allowed to post them in SOYP, am I??

Who does this discriminate against, again????


----------



## CabinetMaker (Aug 16, 2010)

There was a thread on here recently about the ignore feature.  My suggestion to Ron and Ed is to go to their user control panel and put each other on ignore.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

I have never put anyone on Ignore and I don't intend to start now.

I treat people with respect and attempt to avoid confrontation.  As a result some think they can "walk on me"  It's time to stop that.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 16, 2010)

It's not up to us to  determine who is breaking the rules.  Our job, as guests on this forum, is to treat each other with respect, and obey the rules to the best of our abilities. 

If we think a rule is being broken, either a Terms of Service rule or a violation of the Acceptable Use Policy, then it is up to us to report it to the 'authorities', by clicking on the yellow triangle. 

If a rule is being broken, we have to tell Curtis (via the yellow triangle) WHICH rule has been broken.  It is then up to him to use his judgement to determine what, if anything, has to be done. 

Ron, if your reports of infractions weren't heeded, you can be sure that they were read, if you used the process above.  If nothing was done, then it's likely that no rule was broken, or that a non-public solution was found.


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 16, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Ron - You are way off base here.  We have a Sheriff (Jeff) and a Deputy (Curtis). You are not the law, they are.  You may report things TO THEM and not here in the forum.  Once their decision is made, shut up about it.  You, like me, are a guest!



AMEN! I have been a member of this site going on 16 months now. Ed and Dawn are one of many vendors I choose to purchase from frequently that belong to  IAP. I buy from them because they sell quality items at really fair prices. Ed's posts to this site are informative I never felt he was advertising.
If a member shows off a pen they just made and states the blank came from Exotics and the kit was from whomever should that be prohibited because it might be seen as "advertising" for that vendor......

Ron, it appears to me you are the only one complaining and it looks like you've succeeded in turning a post that was meant to inform IAP members about a website problem into a "rant"  again.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I have never put anyone on Ignore and I don't intend to start now.
> 
> I treat people with respect and attempt to avoid confrontation.  As a result some think they can "walk on me"  It's time to stop that.




Hang tough Ed!  Hope the website stuff works out for you.  Sometimes you have to just move on around some of the obstacles.  You know what I am saying.  I love all the suggestions etc you have given me.  Thanks for being there for me.


----------



## ThomJ (Aug 16, 2010)

Man these rants make me want to take thorazine by the quart, but I think I'll just go turn a black pearl


----------



## mick (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I believe everyone has a right to their opinion. I also believe it's best to be silent when you have nothing constructive to say.
> 
> This time I subscribed to the philosophy of those who choose to slam my participation in this forum. Constructive or not, just say it!!


 
 Bravo Ed...Bravo!


----------



## Tanner (Aug 16, 2010)

Toni said:


> Ed~just woke up did i break exotics???



Yes you did!  However, I got through and grabbed some of your beautiful pieces of art.  Maybe I caused site issue by pushing my way in so hard.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

Back to the "Exotics" saga:

They have no intention of putting the site back on line because we "jeopardize their other customers' use".  The fact that we have had much higher traffic in the past falls on deaf ears, as does the inconvenience to OUR customers.

Until Dean finishes with the Technical people, I will not name this hosting service.  I will answer PM's.

I'm afraid, at present, we cannot say how long this will last.  This morning it was hours, now it may be days.

Clearly we are sorry for the inconvenience!!  and frustrated with the web host.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed,

That is certainly the pits concerning your web site. I don't know the terms of your contract with them but I would:

1. Be looking at legal action if possible.
2. Be looking for a new web host.

As far as the slamming issue goes I am sorry. You simply can't please some people, no matter how hard you try. 

Good luck with both problems!

Carl


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed,

Have you guys looked into a different provider? It seems like there should be some terms of use as far as how much content can be downloaded per day. I know when we setup my site, we had to choose different plans based on the amount of traffic we expected.

Maybe it is as easy as uping your usage contract? Just a few thoughts...


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 16, 2010)

*Sorry*

Ed,
     Sorry that you are having issues with your provider.
Also sorry that there are people here who need to take a swipe when someone is down.

Wish some people were man enough to be a man about it as well

Once again, Sorry you are having a down day

Jerry


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> Ed,
> 
> Have you guys looked into a different provider? It seems like there should be some terms of use as far as how much content can be downloaded per day. I know when we setup my site, we had to choose different plans based on the amount of traffic we expected.
> 
> Maybe it is as easy as uping your usage contract? Just a few thoughts...



Ya know Fred, Dean just located a great solution from our existing supplier.  Seems this COULD have been solved this morning for $30 a month "Upgrade".  That would have been a "no-brainer" this morning.

But their SALES department never mentioned this as an alternative.  The nice gentleman who labored with English just told me he was not able to help resolve this problem.  He continued that there were NO managers on his premises who could change the situation.  But it would be handled in twenty minutes--it wasn't.  It still isn't.  

The email to their owner is unanswered.  Yes, we probably could start legal action, but that probably won't help YOU order NOW.  

As a business owner, I am ALWAYS frustrated when "underlings" plead "no ability to do that".  

For now, that is where we sit.  Things are being done, but nothing will be evident for a while.

I'm simmering.


----------



## mick (Aug 16, 2010)

CabinetMaker said:


> There was a thread on here recently about the ignore feature. My suggestion to Ron and Ed is to go to their user control panel and put each other on ignore.


 
I've visited the control panel again....that's two in a week!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking this is a good thing for the Princess.  Maybe she can get to bed early tonite.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 16, 2010)

Bruce don't you realize that when it's up and running at full speed again Ed will have her working 24/7 to catch up...:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> I'm thinking this is a good thing for the Princess.  Maybe she can get to bed early tonite.



Nice sentiment Bruce, and I know you mean it.

I stew publicly, Dawn stews more privately.  But, she won't do a lot of sleeping.  

"We had TWICE that volume and they didn't SAY anything!!"  "How can they SHUT DOWN the site, with no notice!!"

etc.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 16, 2010)

On a good note Ed, I did buy 5 nice blanks before it went down.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

And you WILL get them, Tim!!!

But it probably won't be shipped tonight--we hope to take a "pause that refreshes".


----------



## Toni (Aug 16, 2010)

any fudge left:biggrin:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> And you WILL get them, Tim!!!
> 
> But it probably won't be shipped tonight--we hope to take a "pause that refreshes".



Ed,
Does this mean Dawn will finally go home and shower too?
We can all breathe easy after that.
especially those of us down wind


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 16, 2010)

I didnt get no fudge lol. Dawn saw me eyeballing it so she closed down the site til she eats it all. Thats the problem.:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Aug 16, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> Ed,
> Does this mean Dawn will finally go home and shower too?
> We can all breathe easy after that.
> especially those of us down wind



I can smell her in New Zealand!! Dawn has had a rough two days!! Go out and buy her some flowers Ed, bill me:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> Ed,
> Does this mean Dawn will finally go home and shower too?
> We can all breathe easy after that.
> especially those of us down wind




You have no idea how "small" a Durango can be when the air is a little "stale".


Thanks, Jerry!!


----------



## Tanner (Aug 16, 2010)

You don't have to rush to get anything to me.  Sometimes I wonder if you're in Arizona and not Wisconsin my order is here so fast.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> The nice gentleman who labored with English just told me he was not able to help resolve this problem.
> 
> As a business owner, I am ALWAYS frustrated when "underlings" plead "no ability to do that".


 
You have to love it when the person that is trying to help you can hardly speak English..... Is it a large enough company that has an overseas call center? 

You know he was only following a checklist and really doesn't understand the product that he is selling...

I can feel your pain Ed. If the person that is on the phone can't help me, I continue to ask for their boss. I try to never take "No" for an answer but sometimes their persistence can just wear a person out!!


----------



## Seer (Aug 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Ed hopefully someone listens and the site will be back up and running in no time.
Jerry


----------



## JohnU (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed,  Sorry to hear about the site problems.  Its "Hell" when your at the top and lots of us will be suffering right along with you until its fixed. I for one need my daily dose of Exoticblanks.com .   Im just glad I have a small stash of blanks from there to hold me over.   

I'm looking forward to seeing some of your new pens posted and hearing about the new resins available to us turners.  Im just glad we have Exotics to help us find these rare and special materials.  Not to mention the friendships.

Thanks Ed and Dawn for all of your work, time and dedication to filling our needs.  I, like many here, appreciate it.


----------



## Parson (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed, you and Dawn deserve your own server. They're cheap (under a grand) and you can then pay only ten or twenty bucks a month to colocate it somewhere nearby. ISP's are everywhere now, even in small rural towns in God's Country, er, um, Wisconsin!

and for the rest of you, hehehe, I got my order in before it went down and it was delivered today!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Yup*



ed4copies said:


> They say, "Success breeds success!!!" Well that is not always true.
> 
> Thanks, in great part to the folks on IAP, there are times Exotics has very high traffic. We are happy to have built a popular "place to visit" with "cool toys" for turning pens.
> 
> ...


 
I got turned away this morning...implied there might be maintenance, etc.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

Parson said:


> Ed, you and Dawn deserve your own server. They're cheap (under a grand) and you can then pay only ten or twenty bucks a month to colocate it somewhere nearby. ISP's are everywhere now, even in small rural towns in God's Country, er, um, Wisconsin!
> 
> and for the rest of you, hehehe, I got my order in before it went down and it was delivered today!!!!!!!



We HAVE talked about that.  Thought we could house it at Pro-Copy.   But, it appears that we would have to have a superfast connection (makes sense) and that is NOT in the cards, in this neighborhood.

Doesn't mean it won't happen, just not HERE.

Thanks for the suggestion though--all "thoughts" are worth entertaining.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed, Hope you get the problems worked out, you are providing a good service to 99.999326% of the members here and are filling a gap other big name vendors can't or won't!

Give 'em hell!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Ed, Hope you get the problems worked out, you are providing a good service to 99.999326% of the members here and are filling a gap other big name vendors can't or won't!
> 
> Give 'em hell!




WOW, George----go get some oxygen---that ALTITUDE IS getting to you!!!!

(Thank you--we've had our ups and downs, but you always have my respect--especially now that the guy that was the center of our "debate" doesn't speak to me!!!)


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 16, 2010)

George and Ed,
     I came up with 99.9892322.

I figure there was more than just the one unhappy peson, so I doubled it

Jerry


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 16, 2010)

*hmmmm*



PTownSubbie said:


> You have to love it when the person that is trying to help you can hardly speak English..... Is it a large enough company that has an overseas call center?
> 
> You know he was only following a checklist and really doesn't understand the product that he is selling...
> 
> I can feel your pain Ed. If the person that is on the phone can't help me, I continue to ask for their boss. I try to never take "No" for an answer but sometimes their persistence can just wear a person out!!


 
Pretty big assumption that they know who their boss is....or where he lives.


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like the site is back up.  Everyone should go flood it and crash it again  :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

nytefaii said:


> Looks like the site is back up.  Everyone should go flood it and crash it again  :tongue:




PLEASE DON'T!!!!


Poor Dean has worked all day on his end.  Apparently he got a "Papal decree".  

I am "personna non grata".  

And Dawn---well she goes between "YEAH, its UP"!  Followed by "Those (wonderful folks who run the host!!)"


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 16, 2010)

ok ok, don't crash it, but it's back up  :biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Aug 16, 2010)

Its up... And I have to BELIEVE that its going to be faster than ever.  This is a case where if the provider would have given me some IDEA that there was something that needed to be looked at, it would have been faster before.

Instead they locked it down because of data that they wouldn't give us direct access to or a clue ahead of time.   Now that they did, I was able to tweak the problem area.

GRRR... 

So... DON'T be afraid to hit it... I think we are good...


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

Tread softly Dean, until we are off their radar screen!!!

Then, man the 16 inchers!!!


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2010)

I for one have nothing but good to say about Ed, Any dealings that I have had have been excellent. I enjoy his wisdom in the posts he enters. Hope your server problem is worked out soon.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 16, 2010)

So Dawn is running around and excitedly shouting to all who will hear "It's finally up..It's up..now I'm in for a workout"..

That was to easy!

As a relative newbie myself...I enjoy dealing with exotic blanks!!!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Tread softly Dean, until we are off their radar screen!!!
> 
> Then, man the 16 inchers!!!



True... but after we're off the radar, this is exotics... wouldn't those be 22" chrome spinners than?! LOL


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

I think that's battleship armaments---sure do miss Cav when I need these details!!!!

An old friend who got tired of the flak.


----------



## arkie (Aug 16, 2010)

After all this, I'd be hunting a new host.  They'll do it to you again, and you'll have the same frustration.  Just make sure the <fine hosting service> is not listed as the tech contact on your registration before you make the change.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I think that's battleship armaments---sure do miss Cav when I need these details!!!!
> 
> An old friend who got tired of the flak.



OMG ... LOL  16" guns.. That makes sense... I was picturing gunning a car (ie 16" rims )..

Funny how we can speak the same language and NOT speak the same language at the same time.


----------



## arkie (Aug 16, 2010)

16 inchers are WWII battleship caliber.  Think USS New Jersey.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2010)

For reasons that will become clear soon, I am writing a short history of the USS Wisconsin (saw action in WWII, Korea, Vietnam and first Iraq).  I thought that was what I read (16" guns fired for cover in Korea).

Arkie, I hope you don't mind, but I will process your order from the weekend tomorrow--I have used all the energy I had today.

Sleep, food, site's back up--all will be better tomorrow.

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed, get some rest, a man of your age after a day like today needs to relax. But get your old a$$ back to work first daylight we need your merchandise.


----------



## arkie (Aug 16, 2010)

Ed - I'm in absolutely no rush.  Put it off til next week if you need to.  At least get caught up on your sleep and other customers first.

Does exotics sell tee shirts with big number FOURs on them?  I thnk I know somebody that needs one....


----------



## intillzah (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad that you got your web host issue resolved for now, I'm a fan of the stuff you have and I hope that one day I can afford to purchase some items there...


----------



## bitshird (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope it's up in the morning, I need to order some stuff.


----------



## Toni (Aug 16, 2010)

Ken its up now:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Yup*



arkie said:


> 16 inchers are WWII battleship caliber. Think USS New Jersey.


Of course for Ed that would be USS Wisconsin, others might rather think of USS Iowa...Or USS Missouri...or USS Colorado...or USS Maryland...or USS Washington...or USS West Virginia...or USS North Carolina....I think that's all of the 16 inch BBs that were actually comissioned. 5 were scheduled but were scrapped as a result of the 1922 navel treaty between England, the USA and Japan.  USS Kentucky and USS Illinois were in the works at the end of WW II but were never completed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Yea*



ed4copies said:


> I think that's battleship armaments---sure do miss Cav when I need these details!!!!
> 
> An old friend who got tired of the flak.


 
That would be 16 inch 50s.  The bore is 16 inches and the barrels were 66.6 feet long (50 X 16 inches = 480 inches)


----------



## edman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad your site is back up. Hang in there!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 17, 2010)

ED

Glad you got it up:devil:


----------



## Snorton20 (Aug 17, 2010)

CabinetMaker said:


> There was a thread on here recently about the ignore feature.  My suggestion to Ron and Ed is to go to their user control panel and put each other on ignore.



Totally agree. But I like a daily soap-opera


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 17, 2010)

Ed,
   What do yo need 16 inchers for?
Sarge used to tell us that there were very few problems 168 grains could not cure


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2010)

I have never had a problem loading it, other than my slow speed dial up.  Could use some new product though.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a pen posted from ED.  Not even very long ago, less than a week, and nothing to do with his business.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66021

I did have to flash back through 4 pages of Ed postings, (many of which have nothing to do with his business, but where to assist others with their questions) to recover that pen I recall him posting.  Ed is quite the blabbermouth! :wink::biggrin:

No...I am not Ed's defense attorney, nor does he need one.  I just took the entire thread as being an easy way to apologize to many people and explain to them all at the same time as to an issue his business is having.  Why it had to become an attack issue is beyond me.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> That would be 16 inch 50s.  The bore is 16 inches and the barrels were 66.6 feet long (50 X 16 inches = 480 inches)




THANKS Smitty!!

Any knowledge is valuable--I appreciate the input.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Status report:  "Exotics" is back up and running faster than ever!!!

We CANNOT THANK Dean enough!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Status report:  "Exotics" is back up and running faster than ever!!!
> 
> We CANNOT THANK Dean enough!



Damn...that boy can run ...I tossed him a bottle of Absopure as he ran by. :biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Aug 17, 2010)

Just tested the site.  Ordered a tube of Toni's and it has been shipped with in 2 hours.  Thanks Ed.


----------



## Toni (Aug 17, 2010)

tbroye said:


> Just tested the site. Ordered a tube of Toni's and it has been shipped with in 2 hours. Thanks Ed.


 
Thanks Tom!! Let me know if you need any help with it!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

We are working to make up lost time.  Lots going out tonight.

Thanks for your patience, to those who ordered "before the crash"!!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 18, 2010)

Toni

This will be the 3rd one I have done.  Wife got one and Grand daughter got the other.  Wife must have 30 pens by now.  Grand Daughter is close behind and she is only 6.  I have one Sierra with DI that I use for evrery thing.  Needed to get one before Ed ran out.  They are fun to do as long as you are careful.  Glad I go a Baron/Sedona this time.  Will see if he has any left this weeked.  They are beautiful.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

Wed update posted on first entry.

Sorry, folks!!


----------



## avbill (Aug 18, 2010)

The " Forbidden City " is a wonderful place  or should it read 

The Forbidden Web site is a wonderful place to......


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad you're back up, Ed and Dawn. Now I just wish I could find money in my bank account. Can Dean help with that?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

As I understand it, the site is accepting visitors and displaying pages, just won't let you check out.

Dawn and Dean are e-huddling again!!

And, yes we are looking at alternative hosts!!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 18, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Glad you're back up, Ed and Dawn. Now I just wish I could find money in my bank account. Can Dean help with that?



Sure.. I can gladly find money in your account to send to me 

Other than that, no promises.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 18, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> As I understand it, the site is accepting visitors and displaying pages, just won't let you check out.
> 
> Dawn and Dean are e-huddling again!!
> 
> And, yes we are looking at alternative hosts!!



I'm sure Ed will update soon as it's better again.   Some days, I just don't like computers!  ---which says alot given my title!... Time to hit the lathe for some de-stressing!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

Although the last few days have done NOTHING for my overall confidence in computers and websites, we appear to be "back in business" nearly fully.

"Tracking" methods are not what they should be, but we will make certain OUR problems do not affect YOUR wallet.  Only time will separate the completes from the incompletes!!!

I hope this is the last time (at least for a few months) that I have to say, "We sincerely thank you for your cooperation and patience!!"

Now, back to shipping!!!


----------

